# Which gloves to choose? Dakine Defender or Fox Bomber



## laguna (Jan 14, 2007)

Which is better?


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Whichever is cheaper.

Gloves are gloves. Just wear 'em.


----------



## laguna (Jan 14, 2007)

Well the Cedric Gracia were cheaper and lasted 3 rides. $35 down the drain.
This time I'm going for quality.


----------



## EastBay_Slim (Jan 4, 2007)

Go for the Fox Bombers. I've been wearing them for 3 months and have washed them several times and they are like new. I will definitely buy them again.


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

You should add the Rockgardn Fate Carbon into the mix.


----------



## PLURPIMPIN (Nov 3, 2005)

get whichever fits better. as far as i'm concerned gloves are disposable so it doesn't really matter. i have 3 extra pairs ready for when i rip mine


----------



## paintmc (Mar 21, 2006)

My vote goes for the Bomber's. They are very comfortable and durable.


----------



## alexit (Oct 17, 2006)

I've had bad luck with -all- fox gloves. TLD's on the other hand, seem to last quite while.


----------



## downhiller12345 (Jun 4, 2007)

My bombers lasted 2 rides.......I think quality control on most gloves is hard to keep at a constant level because they are all made over seas by chineese kids in sweat shops...that is why one person may use the bomber glove three months no issues, and mine blew apart after 2 rides. Riding styles play a factor too.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Kevin G said:


> You should add the Rockgardn Fate Carbon into the mix.


I'm on my second pair of Rockgardn Carbons in 2 years. They gave me "credit" for the first pair that fell apart. The new pair I bought, I had to go get the palm sewn because they were coming apart again. So on my newer pair Rockgardn went and put holes through the leather on the palm (I guess for ventlation) and I'm just about to wear through the palms because of those stupid holes. On top of all that, the carbon fiber nuckles on the left glove is binding and starts to hurt. I saw with the newest model they cut the carbon fibe nuckle in half to help with this, also they seem to have gotten rid of the "ventalated palm".

Maybe they are better now with all the changes/fixes.


----------



## CsHoSi (Sep 28, 2005)

I just ordered the Dakine Defender gloves from BeyondBikes.com. Should be here late this week. My 661 Cedrics separated on the first ride. I like Rockgardn but heard their gloves come apart too. Next gloves I'll try are Brooklyn Machine Works'.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

CsHoSi said:


> I just ordered the Dakine Defender gloves from BeyondBikes.com. Should be here late this week. My 661 Cedrics separated on the first ride. I like Rockgardn but heard their gloves come apart too. Next gloves I'll try are Brooklyn Machine Works'.


Yeah, I had to spend an extra 13 bucks to get my palms re-sewn on the Rockgardns. Now I'm wearing through the perforated palms. Stupid design! The new ones do look A LOT better made though.


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

I have the latest ones and they seem fine so far...


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Kevin G said:


> I have the latest ones and they seem fine so far...


Yeah, I went online and saw the new ones have the "split knucle" design and they got rid of the perforated palm. Those two changes probably made all the difference in the world.


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

i have had a pair of troylee designs for about a year and i still wear them


----------



## Snowpug (Apr 23, 2007)

Whatever fits best.


----------



## Tj Pope (Oct 4, 2006)

look into the dakine cross X. i have had mine for some time now.


----------



## kcavtca (Mar 27, 2005)

I had (I think) the Unabomber, which I guess is different from the Bomber, and it had mesh palms. Wow did they SUCK beyond belief...I mean really, ball-suck bad. My hands are admittedly not farmhand leathery (I'm a desk jockey), but regardless, they shouldn't have given me blisters after 90min of downhill. 
Moral is don't by then if they have mesh palms imho.

-kcavt


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

These are a lil hot but they are well made, last and are pretty comfortable. 
I feel like I get ripped off on gloves anyway...anyone wanna trade some lefts for rights???


----------

